# Word for 'love' in different languages



## SAbsar (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi.
Im in the UAE these days, vacationing. I just read here somewhere that arabic has the more words for 'love' than any other languages. So i thought id start a thread to see how many of you can recall word for love in any language you know. I also speak Urdu (Im from Pakistan), so here's My list:

1. Ishq
2. Mohobbat
3. Piyar
4. Chahat


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 25, 2004)

farsi: eshq
german: Liebe
french: amour
russian: liubav
croatian: volim

And I know 'Wo I nee' is chinease and means I love you. Don't know which of these three words stands for love.


----------



## lurk (Jul 25, 2004)

Do you want verbs or nouns?

Finnish: Rakkaus (noun)


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 26, 2004)

Nouns. And zammy, i meant as many words for love for individual languages.


----------



## chevy (Jul 26, 2004)

italian: amore


----------



## chevy (Jul 26, 2004)

and other french words for love, but derived from different greek roots:
agape (a (very) strong friendship)
eros (a love mixed with desire...)
filis (a child for his parent or the opposite)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 26, 2004)

Ahhh ok, got it. Let me try again then:
(german)
1. Liebe
2. Zuneigung
3. hmmmm, that's it I think.


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats it? 4 in urdu, 3 in french, 2 in german, 1 in italian, 1 in finnish, 1 in croatian, 1 in farsi, 1 in russian.... Guess love is a pretty scarce thing!


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 26, 2004)

Mujhe tumse mohabbat hai  ---->  what is the specific translation of this phrase?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 26, 2004)

mohabbat means 'goodness' in farsi. 
I think there are several words for love in farsi, but I am not good enough in that language.


----------



## Ailes Grise (Jul 26, 2004)

Let's see, in the malay dialect ( I'm from K.L., Malaysia)
1. Cinta
2. Sayang

Might be more but those 2 are the most common


----------



## chevy (Jul 26, 2004)

SAbsar said:
			
		

> Thats it? 4 in urdu, 3 in french, 2 in german, 1 in italian, 1 in finnish, 1 in croatian, 1 in farsi, 1 in russian.... Guess love is a pretty scarce thing!



count again, there are 4 in French.


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 26, 2004)

mi5moav, the urdu phrase "mujhe tumse mohobbat hai" = "i love you"

Where did you come across this phrase? Where are you from?


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 26, 2004)

About 12 years ago when I was visting Nepal we went to a wedding and on one of the invitations that phrase was written.


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 26, 2004)

o yes chevy, 4 words indeed!Thanks for pointing out!


----------

